# WIP - Gandknife the Grey



## jessf (Jul 28, 2016)

as the title indicates, this knife will have a grey theme. Also a Gandalf theme, though I haven't figure out just how. The handle scales are buckeye burl and the rest of the deer antler. The profile matches my first full tang western but this time in 1095 steel and double quenched in water/salt brine and then veg oil. Blade got a decent curve in it but I was able to straighten it out.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 28, 2016)

OMFG shut up and take my money, this is going to be insane.


----------



## jessf (Jul 29, 2016)

was looking through some old photos at the previous full tang and realized Gandknife will be much longer and pointier. The attached photo shows the previous FT compared to my 7.5" Neeman. The design of the first full tang was meant to correct what I saw as too much belly in the Neeman. Gandknife will be closer to 8.5", pointier and with a slightly smaller handle and only one pin.


----------



## jessf (Jul 29, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> OMFG shut up and take my money, this is going to be insane.



We shall see. Each one builds on the last as i try new techniques. This time it was brine quenching. Was worried the blade would snap. Wont get back to this until next wednesday. I need to come up with another pin design, this one from all aluminum, maybe brass. one pin to rule them all, there, just introduced a Gandalf theme. Nailed it.


----------



## Matus (Jul 30, 2016)

I am really curios how will this one turn out


----------



## jessf (Aug 2, 2016)

Salt water quench is the way to go. A quick etch to find the hamon uncoverd some neat patterns. Like the flames of Mordor!


----------



## Matus (Aug 3, 2016)

Jess that looks really cool :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lawman (Aug 3, 2016)

Can't wait for more pics


----------



## jessf (Aug 8, 2016)

Gave her the old in-out. 








Up to 600 grit sanding now. Will contie through to 2000 grit then car polish and maybe a final dip for grey effect. We'll see.


----------



## jessf (Aug 8, 2016)

Some mothers car polish


----------



## Matus (Aug 9, 2016)

That hamon looks aweseom, but the blade would deserve to have a few more scratces removed .. :angel2: (I have spent several hours of hand sanding from 120 to 2500 grit in recent days working on one knife - I am seeing scratches in my nightmares)


----------



## jessf (Aug 9, 2016)

Depends on which lines you're seeing. Anything running perpendicular to the edge might be a scratch but anything running parrallel is likely a streak mark or residue from the polish. I'm seeing if alternating dips in ferric chloride then polish can remove the finer scratches.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 9, 2016)

Looking forward to the handles


----------



## jessf (Aug 9, 2016)

Clamps clamps and more clamps.


----------



## jessf (Aug 9, 2016)

Waiting for epoxy to cure so i made a block print stamp for my touch mark.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 9, 2016)

Haha, wow, now seeing that stamp I finally realize what the symbol is off... I feel like a dunce.


----------



## Matus (Aug 10, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Haha, wow, now seeing that stamp I finally realize what the symbol is off... I feel like a dunce.



Just learned a new word, thanks  I really like your mark. Does it have some particular meaning?


----------



## jessf (Aug 10, 2016)

It's a JF with a bit of stank on it.


----------



## jessf (Aug 10, 2016)

a bit of shaping





and then the first tube goes in before I remove too much wood.


----------



## jessf (Aug 12, 2016)

Just finished watching how other people make mosaic pins and wow, they make it look complicated. If you need to make bunch for production purposes then i can see making a single long tube at once saving time. So far ive made a unique pin for each knife and it's one of the simplest tasks out of the whole knife making process. However you glue them together, finding the materials is likely the hardest part.


----------



## jessf (Aug 15, 2016)

Gotta let some oil dry.


----------



## jessf (Aug 16, 2016)

Gandknife is feeling fat and sassy. 









Couldnt get a decent shot of the hamon in this light except from a back angle.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 17, 2016)

That is a work of art


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2016)

Jess, that looks absolutely fantastic. It makes my palms all itchy, bu I must wait nearly two more weeks as I am on a vacation in a safe distance from my workshop


----------



## mikedtran (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks freaking amazing! Love the subtleness of the hamon.


----------



## jessf (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks gents. one thing I like but at the same time don't, is the pin.  If you zoom in on the picture I've got the aluminum outer, then brass, then steel pins, then inner aluminum, then a centre of brass. I don't like that the steel pin diameter didn't fill the entire void. That in itself isn't a big issue if you can space the pins, but this materials was so small the space between would have been really small, like less than a hair. Mind you, this pin is only 5mm in diameter and I do like the contrast is colour.


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2016)

Jess, I understand your concern about the pin, but it still looks very nice. I really like the design of the pin.


----------



## jessf (Aug 17, 2016)

I might be able to find a tuicker walled brass tube and just ream out the ID to make a better fit. Next time perhaps.


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks fantastic. Don't worry about the pin. All the attention will be on the stunning blade and groovy, comfortable handle, neither of which you need a magnified image to see clearly 

Great job. You should be very happy with how it turned out. 

J


----------



## jessf (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah the handle it self i really like. Promotes a pinch grip above all others but still feels comfortable in a club grip. I laid it out against my hidden tang and the John Neeman for comparison. The short comings of the neeman started this all.


----------



## jessf (Aug 18, 2016)

Matus said:


> Jess, that looks absolutely fantastic. It makes my palms all itchy, bu I must wait nearly two more weeks as I am on a vacation in a safe distance from my workshop



Why would anyone vacation when they can knife?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen a perfect pin. Yours looks great, and has a couple extra touches most don't.


----------



## Matus (Aug 27, 2016)

jessf said:


> Why would anyone vacation when they can knife?



Because they have a family to quarrel with


----------

